# Head boat to the Lite Tower.....4-30-05



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

out on a whim...and after talkin ta Fisherman in tha AM....paid tha jack @ the Dockside Marina and got on a head boat....ta fish fer togs....Stopped by Lite house fer some fiddlers...but they had none....looks like Dixie and crew bought them alll up  ....so fresh live blue crabs was the next best thing............


Baits in the water by 930 am.............Tog rigs both baited with fresh blue crab..........not even 30 mins in the water the boat had its first tog...not by me but another angler on board.....weighed in @ 13 1/2.........nice fish...biggest tog I've witness landed........thought my turn was next..seems like I really want ta kick the skunk.........got a bite at another wreck....about a 4 1/2# black sea basss.....this time all the terminal tackle did its job....but fish spit tha hook @ the boat...the mate almost had the fish in the net................


Saw a couple of more nice togs landed.....3 1/2 to 4 1/2's...lbs..........anda nice sea bass..

Me...I still got the skunk in my pocket.......But that's fishing....guess I'm still paying dues.....


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Thanks for the report! Tog fishing sure is an interesting event(lol)... I was wondering if you were drifting over the wreck(s) or anchored up; I suspect drifting which makes the Tog nibbles even harder to feel.... It's a little easier to get the hang of it when you get on a nice piece and can probe the bottom keeping constant tension and keepin' it in the zone... I bet that 13 1/2lbs. fish was an AWESOME site. Did anyone catch any Flounder, Blues, or Dogfish? Glad you made it out on the water... I'm planning on going to Lynnhaven in the morning....Fish On
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Hate to hear you got the skunk!

Where did you go out of Rudee or Lynn Inlet?

I may try to get out late tommorrow somewhere if I can!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

outta Lynhaven...and drifting...the current wasn't so bad......was a little nippy.........here's ta hopin my luck will turn


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

what're the hours and where are they fishin? is brian doing the trips on the 'first chance'? i'm gonna check it out on friday. better luck next time.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

btw what bait are they giving out on the boat?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sorry ya didn't get em Al. AT least ya got some pullage even if ya didn't land it.


----------

